# LiveAquaria



## WateraDrop (Nov 16, 2008)

I know that the site doesn't do shipments to Canada, but have you guys tried doing one of those mass orders that I've seen being discussed around the site before? I frequently go on there wanting to buy everything from the Diver's Den lol!


----------



## ctrlf (Feb 20, 2010)

The issue is not shipping; it's import regulations.


----------

